# Touren rund um Hürth...



## Conbey (19. Mai 2008)

Halli hallo, 

nach meinen ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Frauentreffteam in Hennef, würde mich mal interessieren, ob es hier auch Leute aus Hürth und Umgebung gibt, denen ich mich in der Zukunft anschließen kann??  

Gruß,

Conbey


----------



## MrGoodGuy (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,
um Hürth speziell wüßte ich jetzt nicht:

Für die Ville und Frechen/Pulheim/Glessener Höhen gibt es entsprechende Threads. Aber es spricht ja nichts dagegen, mal eine Tour in diese Richtung zu verlagern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (19. Mai 2008)

Naja...Frechen wäre ja nun nicht wirklich weit weg von Hürth...


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Mai 2008)

Schaust du mal hier   


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6460


Der Mohlo versucht einen regelmäßigen Treff einzurichten,wäre doch klasse wenn das gelingt!
Ob ich es Heute schaffe weiß ich noch nicht,kann sein das ich noch arbeite um die Zeit  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,

fahre nahezu täglich (Mo-Fr) feierabends durch Hürth, öfters und nach Ansage auch mit dem MTB. Möglicher Treffpunkt wäre z.B. in Gleuel, dann könnte man beim Otto-Maigler-See in die Ville eintauchen. Gute Weg-und Streckenkenntnisse sind vorhanden.

Wie sähe es morgen abend aus?


----------



## Conbey (20. Mai 2008)

@ Tom
Irgendwie bekomm ich beim Aufrufen des Links eine Fehlermeldung

@ Hammelhetzer
Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an!! Aber bitte nicht vergessen, dass du es mit einem Anfänger zu tun hast  Ausdauer also fast bei 0!!  
Morgen kann ich leider nicht, da ich noch nicht 100% auf dem Damm bin (steifen Hals)...aber wie wäre es denn am Donnerstag Vormittag / Mittag??

Mit welchem Streckenprofil müsste man in der Ville den rechnen??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Derk (20. Mai 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> ....
> Mit welchem Streckenprofil müsste man in der Ville den rechnen??
> ...


 
Ist das eine ernsthafte Frage ?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Mai 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Mit welchem Streckenprofil müsste man in der Ville den rechnen??


Kommt auf den Guide an; mit mir, ca 300hm/h.

Dann wohl erst nächste Woche, Do-So steht Ville voraussichtlich nicht auf dem Programm.


----------



## Conbey (20. Mai 2008)

Sorry, aber wie ich schon gesagt habe, fang ich gerade wieder an und kenne die Gegend hier so gar nicht...aber genau aus diesem Grund such ich ja Leute, denen ich mich anschließen kann.

@Hammelhetzer
Schade, aber wenn sich noch was ändern sollte, kannst du dich ja mal melden!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Mai 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> @ Tom
> Irgendwie bekomm ich beim Aufrufen des Links eine Fehlermeldung




Das war eine Tour Heute um 17:15,nach der Zeit fällt die raus und du bekommst die fehlermeldung!
Musst mal im LMB drauf achten,Treffpunkt ist der Donatusparkplatz in Liblar!
Vielleicht klappt es am Wochenende mal mit ner langsamen Tour,dann kann ich auch mit Frau fahren  
Wetter soll ja wohl ganz nett werden am Wochende...da könnte man ne einkehr in den Biergarten mit einplanen  

VG Tom


----------



## rider is (20. Mai 2008)

http://154062.multiguestbook.com/go/?u=http://www.express.de/nachrichten/region/koeln/exhibitionist-fuhr-onanierend-auf-fahrrad_artikel_1210237900375.html
wer von euch war denn das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (20. Mai 2008)

@Tom
Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, Deine Frau fährt auch?
Wäre echt cool, da ich meine Frau noch am überzeugen bin, dass sie sich mit mir aufs Radel schwingen soll!! 

@rider is
Ich wars nicht...ich bin unschuldig! ;-)


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Mai 2008)

Jepp,sie fährt auch!!
Aber eher dann auch Laaangsam gemütliches Tempo!
Ohne viel rauf wenns geht...aber sie is fitter als sie zugibt,dabin ich mir sicher  
Man kann ja mal ne Tour machen,vielleicht bekommst dein Frauchen ja überredet   

@ Rider is : Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich vor kurzem erst ein Bild hier im Forum gesehen
Schaust du hier,Bericht #1130
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=228685&page=46
das sollte der "Übeltäter" sein


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Mai 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> ...Mit welchem Streckenprofil müsste man in der Ville den rechnen??...


 
Hi Markus,

im Vergleich "Ville" zur "Frauenrunde" in Hennef war letztere eine Himalaya-Expedition  ; die Ville ist, auch wenn eine Landschaft das ebenso ungerne hört wie eine Frau, eher "flach". Und für schöne Quassel-Rollrunden geeignet. Das TTL verirrt sich hin und wieder auch, aus dem Süden kommend, in diese Region.

Mit Dieter (Hammelhetzer) hättest Du quasi den ortsansäßigen Sherpa als Guide gewonnen - Du kannst ihn jeden Grashalm nach dem Namen fragen . 

Unterschied zur "Frauenrunde" wird allerdings bei beiden Jungs (Dieter und Tom), so sie denn mangels umgebender Weiblickeit "dürfen", der speed sein  .


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Mai 2008)

Der gute Eifelwolf hat ganz recht,wenn du Höhenmeter sammeln willst musst du echt suchen    oder ein anderes Revier wählen  
Aber der ein oder andere Hügel fällt mir da ein!
Und wenn du mit Frau fahren solltest,keine angst wegen dem Tempo,das wird natürlich immer angepasst!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Mai 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Hammelhetzer
> Schade, aber wenn sich noch was ändern sollte, kannst du dich ja mal melden!!


Davon geht die Welt ja nicht unter - suche dir halt was für nächste Woche aus. Nach Gleuel bzw zum Otto-Maigler-See findest du's, bzw. wo in Hürth siedelst du in etwa?

@Eifelwolf
 das hast du nett gesagt


----------



## Conbey (21. Mai 2008)

@Hammelhetzer
In Alt-Hürth! Muss quasi nur den Hügel runter rollen und bin in Gleuel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Mai 2008)

Wie schaut es am Samstag aus,fährt da irgendjemand in der Ville?
Wollte ne gemütliche Runde drehen(mit Frau),bin noch nicht 100% fit und wollte es ruhig angehen lassen!
Hat jemand interesse?????


----------



## Conbey (23. Mai 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie schaut es am Samstag aus,fährt da irgendjemand in der Ville?
> Wollte ne gemütliche Runde drehen(mit Frau),bin noch nicht 100% fit und wollte es ruhig angehen lassen!
> Hat jemand interesse?????



Hallo Tom, 

wann wollt ihr denn fahren??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Mai 2008)

Morgen 13 Uhr treffen wir uns wohl in Brühl am Birkhof!
Man kann früher nen Treffpunkt ausmachen um gemeinsam dort hin zu fahren,wenn Interesse besteht kannst du dich gerne melden,denke man könnte sich vorher am Heiderbergsee treffen und dann gemütlich dort hin radeln!

LG


----------



## Conbey (24. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöne Tour!  

Da freu ich mich doch schon auf die nächste Tour und dann bestimmt mit Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug!!  

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Mai 2008)

Na immerhin bin ich beim aufpumpen etwas ins schwitzen gekommen   
Bis zur nächsten Runde!!!!


----------



## Conbey (24. Mai 2008)

Siehste, dann kann ich ja jetzt zugeben, dass ich das mit Absicht gemacht habe, damit du auch was gefordert wirst!!


----------



## Conbey (27. Mai 2008)

Halli hallo!!

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand von Euch am Samstag unterwegs ist??  

Frauchen ist arbeiten und ich würd dann gern ne Runde drehen!!  

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Solanum (27. Mai 2008)

rider is schrieb:


> http://154062.multiguestbook.com/go/?u=http://www.express.de/nachrichten/region/koeln/exhibitionist-fuhr-onanierend-auf-fahrrad_artikel_1210237900375.html
> wer von euch war denn das???



gibts hier ne Parallele 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4749204&postcount=1130


S lanum


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo Markus,wenn das Wetter passt warum nicht!
Mir wäre es Vormittags am liebsten,dann ist es noch nicht so warm im Wald und ich kann den rest des Tages noch genug erledigen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Conbey (27. Mai 2008)

Wann wollen wir entscheiden, ob, wo und wann wir uns treffen??

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Mai 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Halli hallo!!
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand von Euch am Samstag unterwegs ist??



ich


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Mai 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir entscheiden, ob, wo und wann wir uns treffen??
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Markus



Sagen wir um 10 wieder am See??
Kann auch wo anders hin kommen wenn du magst!
Frauchen würde evtl. auch mitkommen wenn es nicht zu schnell wird   

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Mai 2008)

Du sitzt schon um fünf Uhr morgens am Computer und gehst dann noch abends biken ?


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Mai 2008)

Ja schlimm nicht....hatte um halb 5 vergessen das Ding anzumachen  
Ich kann eh vor 22-23 Uhr nicht schlafen,da kann ich doch Abends noch was biken gehen!
Hoffe nur es schüttet nicht wie aus Eimern....naja,abwarten!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Mai 2008)

Ich gehe auch frühestens 23:00 Uhr in's Bett, aber deswegen muß ich nicht kurz nach Mitternacht wieder raus.

Aber es soll ja auch Leute mit kleinen Kindern geben.


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Mai 2008)

Kinder sind bei mir nicht im Spiel   
Eher die Arbeit!!!! Aber wer früh aufsteht hat noch ne menge vom Tag!!
In ner Stunde ist feierabend und dann werd ich schon mal ein Ründchen drehen...bis heut Abend is ja noch sooooo lang


----------



## Conbey (28. Mai 2008)

@Tom 
Also 10 Uhr am See fänd ich gut!  Und hey...klar soll Frauchen mitkommen!! Soll doch im Training bleiben die Gute!!  
Würdest du dich denn als Guide zur Verfügung stellen? 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Mai 2008)

Na dann,würd ich mal sagen das wir ne lockere Runde drehen und das Tempo dem Wetter und der Kondition des langsamsten anpassen!
Hoffe nur das meine neue Gabel dann im Bike ist,gestern das war Mord für die Handgelenke  

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Conbey (29. Mai 2008)

@Tom
Welche nimmst du denn, die Laurin 130?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## van Eelen (30. Juni 2008)

Hi, bin neu hier im Forum.
Habe erst eben von diesem Forum erfahren.

Da ich in Hürth wohne und diesen Thread gefunden hab, hätte mal Lust mit jemandem von Euch zu fahren.

Ich habe Interesse Euch auf Euren Lieblingstouren mal zu begleiten (Geschwindigkeit egal, nur nicht zu langsam bitte). 
Oder wer mag fährt mal bei mir mit. Dann wird aber schon was Ausdauer verlangt (2 Stunden - 2,5 Stunden fast nur Waldwege oder Gelände) und Angst vor einigen Brennesseln solltet Ihr nicht haben. 
Eine gute Federgabel wäre von Vorteil. Da es nirgens Einkaufmöglichkeiten gibt, solltest Du genügend zu trinken mitnehmen.
Aber Ihr werdet echt ne tolle Tour zu sehen bekommen.


Wann fahre ich:
In der Woche bin ich immer ab 14:00 zuhause und meinst um 15:00 aufm Rad. Am WE steig ich gerne auch um 11:00 aufs Rad.
Auf Absprache können wir in  der Woche auch nachmittags los fahren.
Am WE kann ich sehr flexibel sein.

Freue mich auf Antwort.

Cee Yaa ... on the Road


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Juni 2008)

Bist ja Morgen Abend dabei,
im LMB findest du öffter mal Touren in der "Umgebung"!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Conbey (30. Juni 2008)

@van Eelen
Da du dich für morgen ja auch eingetragen hast, können wir uns ja gemeinsam aufmachen Richtung Birkhof!? Ich werde mich morgen von Alt Hürth aus um 17.30 Uhr aufmachen zum Hitdorfer See und von da (hoffentlich) mit Tom zum Birkhof fahren.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ich werde mich morgen von Alt Hürth aus um 17.30 Uhr aufmachen zum Hitdorfer See und von da (hoffentlich) mit Tom zum Birkhof fahren.



Ich glaube du meinst den Heiderbergsee  
Wie schon gesagt,weiß noch nicht ob ich es pünktlich schaffe wieder in Brühl zu sein,evtl.fahre ich von Merten richtung Birkhof!
Bekommst aber früh genug ne SMS  

Gruß
Tom


----------



## van Eelen (1. Juli 2008)

Huhu Conbey.
Wo genau bist Du um 17:30 in Alt Hürth. 

Man ich muss erst mal mein Rad jetzt putzen, gestern war Matschpartie angesagt 

CU


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2008)

@ van Eelen
Kann sein das Conbey(Markus) erst später wieder im Internet ist,schau am besten nochmal gegen 17.00 rein!
Er wird vom Valkenburger Platz aus starten...hoffe das ist nicht zuviel verraten!  

Bis später dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (1. Juli 2008)

@van Eelen
wie Tom schon sagte, entweder bei mir, oder wir treffen uns vor der Einfahrt von Knapsack und fahren von dort aus zum *HEIDERBERGSEE*

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## van Eelen (1. Juli 2008)

Ok Valkenburger Platz kenne ich. Höhö war mal Pizzataxifahrer.
Ich werde dann an der Ecke Valkenburger Platz und Tzerklaesstr.um 17:30 mich eintreffen und ein bisschen dümmlich in der Gegend rum stehen.

Du erkennst mich an meinem weißen Scott Bike, so lang ist die Strasse ja nicht, dass da zufällig 2 weiße Räder sein werden.

Dann sag ich mal bis später.

Ps: Ist Helmpflicht? ich hab noch keinen, wollt mir diesen Monat nen tollen kaufen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Der_Markus (1. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Da ihr ja eher hier aktiv seid statt im Ville Forum frag ich jetzt hier noch mal, sorry für das Crossposting.
Ich würde nachher gern die Ville Tour von Mohlo mitfahren weiß aber nicht genau wo der Treffpunkt ist, kann mir da jemnad was genaueres sagen? 
Ich komme aus Raderthal, vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand aus der Gegend hin mit dem man sich treffen kann...?
Ansonsten würde mir eine Adresse mit der ich mein Navi füttern kann sehr helfen...

Viele Grüße und hoffentlich bis später!
Markus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Juli 2008)

Brühl Richtung Weilerswist, hinter der Autobahn links. Ist die L194 / B51, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Conbey (1. Juli 2008)

@Markus
Wir treffen uns am Birkhof! Schau doch einfach mal im Internet, ob du nicht ne Adresse dazu findest. Sonst könnte ich dir halt auch anbieten, dass du gegen 18 Uhr am Parkplatz des Hederbergsee bist und wir von da zusammen fahren.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Derk (1. Juli 2008)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> ....
> Ich komme aus Raderthal, vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand aus der Gegend hin mit dem man sich treffen kann...?
> ...



Ich käme aus Rodenkirchen  (aber von hier bis zum Birkhof mit Rad anfahren - das ist mir heute viiiiel zu heiß ) .


----------



## Der_Markus (1. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ist der Parkplatz an dem Reit- Fahrverein gemeint? Das wäre dann "Am Birkhof 1". 
http://www.reitverein-birkhof-bruehl.de/

Übrigens gibts bei Google allerhand Birkhöfe...


Markus

[edit]
Derk hat mir grad die Adresse geschickt, damit sollte das dann problemlos gehen, auch wenn ich eigentlich mit dem Rad kommen wollte, aber egal.
[/edit]
Bis nachher!


----------

